# Ben Whitmore - Square-1 Sim



## qqwref (Feb 19, 2016)

Spoiler: How to use



--------------- How to use ---------------

If you haven't downloaded the Qt DLL files that you need to run the sim, you can download them here:

http://www.mediafire.com/download/hhuurdrvea0m99e/dlls.zip

Extract them, and put them in the same folder as the sim.


--------------- Controls ---------------

SPACEBAR - scramble the puzzle
ESC - reset the puzzle (this will clear all of your times if you are doing a solve)

CTRL and T - view times of the current session
CTRL and R - get reconstruction of the previous solve
CTRL and V - paste a scramble from the clipboard (use standard notation - (4,0)/(-3,2)/...)

I or K - / move
J - smallest possible clockwise move of the U layer
F - smallest possible anticlockwise move of the U layer
S - smallest possible clockwise move of the D layer
L - smallest possible anticlockwise move of the D layer


--------------- Colour scheme ---------------

You can change the colour scheme by making a file called "scheme.txt" in the same folder as the sim containing 6 hex colour codes, one per line (U, L, F, R, B, D faces in that order), for example the default colour scheme is:

ffff00
0000ff
ff0000
00ff00
ffa500
c0c0c0





Spoiler: Some solves (8.509 avg12)











Downloads: http://benwh.000webhostapp.com/software/sq1sim/index.html


----------



## asacuber (Feb 20, 2016)

He also got a 4. Cubeshape skip:


----------



## stoic (Feb 20, 2016)

That's awesome.


----------



## ruwix (Feb 20, 2016)

There's an online version. No need to download a program: online Square-1 simulator.


----------



## qqwref (Feb 20, 2016)

ruwix said:


> There's an online version. No need to download a program: online Square-1 simulator.


It's optimized for speed. I'm guessing yours isn't.

BTW, I happen to know Ben's code can support other similar puzzles, so maybe that will be available in the future? For instance, you could do a Square-2, or a Square-1 with six corner-edge pairs per layer instead of four.


----------



## bcube (Feb 20, 2016)

ruwix said:


> There's an online version. No need to download a program: online Square-1 simulator.



Your 2D puzzle animators/visualizers (simulators) are neat. Have you thought about 3D mobile-friendly version of them? If so, inspiration can be found for example in Vizarto tool thread (if you ask me, I think your collaboration with Conrad would be awesome).


----------



## Berd (Feb 20, 2016)

Yes! This is great thanks!


----------



## RhysC (Feb 21, 2016)

Yay, now that my Qiyi Squan is broken, I have something to practice on


----------



## asacuber (Mar 4, 2016)

he got a kewl avg5:





E: [video]



[/video]


----------



## charlh_bld (Apr 24, 2020)

qqwref said:


> Spoiler: How to use
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The link to the client isn't working.


----------



## abunickabhi (May 11, 2020)

Amazing simulator yo


----------

